# lizard for 10yr old



## LILYSPET (Aug 8, 2011)

My 9 year old has been desperate for a lizard or snake for last 3 years. She has now decided for her 10th birthday she would def love a lizard. Can anyone tell me which is the easiest to look after? I am thinking maybe a leapard gecko or something similar?
Thanks


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

a leo or a beardie


----------



## LILYSPET (Aug 8, 2011)

Pease can you tell me the difference?


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

a single leopard gecko can be housed in a 2ft vivarium, lino or repticarpet as substrate and a moist hide and a warm hide, a heat mat on a microclimate 100 ministat would be fine to the correct temperatures, and they get fed dusted mealworms/crickets.

bearded dragons are much larger and require a 4x2x2ft viavarium, a 10% uv bulb running the length of the vivarium and a basking bulb on a dimming thermostat at one end, no hides so they get uv, and newspaper substrate with lots of rocks and branches. both come in a variety of morphs but i would suggest a leopard gecko as it is smaller for a child of 10. make sure she doesnt pull its tail though as it can drop off and be very stressful for them!
have a read of this, its a good care sheet  
Leopard Gecko Care Sheet
here is a starter kit and a variety of leopard gecko morphs you can purchase, blue lizard reptiles are very good and they ship to your door 
Leopard Geckos are available on this page if you flick through
 and heres a good starter kit, add a few plants and id suggest repti-carpet as a substrate as it looks nice

emily:2thumb:


----------



## LILYSPET (Aug 8, 2011)

I think Beardie will be too big.
Leopard gecko sound good.:2thumb:
Thanks for your help


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

make sure you give a few care sheets a read before purchasing though, good luck and keep us posted, im sure she will love it


----------



## snakeman8 (Jul 18, 2011)

Beardies are not as delicate as Leos and, require nothing more than a large water bowl for humidity.
They also eat a lot more which might be something to consider.

However providing you do your research I am sure you will have a very happy ten year old.

Oliver,


----------



## Lotabob (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm going to throw Crested gecko into the mix too. I got one of these little guys a few weeks ago and its just a joy to watch. It eats a special diet you mix from powder so you dont need a house full of bugs (though i have some, they will eat them if offered), they have a humidity requirement but their heating requirements are pretty much room temperature which may need bit of extra help from a heater in the winter. And finally they are seriously cute. Only drawback i can think of for a child is they are quite quick, you need to be on your toes handling them as babies, though adults are a bit more chilled out.


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

Lotabob said:


> I'm going to throw Crested gecko into the mix too. I got one of these little guys a few weeks ago and its just a joy to watch. It eats a special diet you mix from powder so you dont need a house full of bugs (though i have some, they will eat them if offered), they have a humidity requirement but their heating requirements are pretty much room temperature which may need bit of extra help from a heater in the winter. And finally they are seriously cute. Only drawback i can think of for a child is they are quite quick, you need to be on your toes handling them as babies, though adults are a bit more chilled out.


not the best mix a crestie and a ten year old! I own three and I would not recommend them as they are jumpy even as adults. A child will go to grab them and as they are so fragile they can easily be harmed, and more so drop their tails causing stress. And they also DO need a 'heater' all year round, as the temperatures they require are between 24-26 degrees, which can be reached with a heatmat on a stat stuck to one whole side of the viv, or a ceramic on a dimmer


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

i agree with emily - leopard gecko is my suggestion.


----------



## carter2011 (Feb 4, 2011)

beardies are brilliant, such personality,but they are not so much a beginners lizard, more an advanced beginner ...so provided you do some reasearch,buy decent equipment,and have attention to detail,clean regularly ,replace uv,make sure temps are fine,and distances from uv are bang on you should be fine 

if you will be the main carer of the beardy,then as long as you know they need a good clean once a month,need a good diet of crickets/ locusts and fresh veg /fruit chopped small every day ,and will need to clean out there crap as soon as possible ,then go for it but they do need a little care and you need to keep an eye on a few things 

dont want to put you off, they dont take much work ,just attention to detail and they are so rewarding 

not kept leopard geckos so cant say , but them,beardies ,crested geckos and blue tongued skinks are probably the most tame but there are others 

I say beardie all the way, just do your research,and look at a few care sheets,and only go to a decent rep shop


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

i think that if you want this to be a really valuable learning experience for your daughter than yes go ahead with a bearded dragon. they are incredibly rewarding pets when cared for properly. 
but they do require more financial investment and time than leopard geckos regarding the level of care.
also space is a big issue for most family homes. leopard geckos do take up much less space and could live happily in her bedroom, as long as she doesnt play her music too loud lol. 

i think that a leopard gecko would be right for your daughter because they are easier to care for and pretty hardy. they also work out less expensive which is always handy for mums lol. 
it will help her develop her independence and it can be a great bonding tool between you both - if you feel she is responsible enough to taken on certain tasks and you support her with others.
i feel something like a gecko makes a much better pet than say a rabbit because of the level of care required. hamsters and other gerbils etc need a lot of constant attention to stay tame and hamsters can get pretty smelly so shes got the right idea wanting a lizard lol. if she hasnt already got the above pets, which i also have lol. 

i have done this with my much younger sister and it has been a brilliant experience getting her, her first snake. 

you know your daughter better than anyone in the world, now all you have to do is get to know about lizards lol and your certainly in the right place!


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

emmilllyyy said:


> not the best mix a crestie and a ten year old! I own three and I would not recommend them as they are jumpy even as adults. A child will go to grab them and as they are so fragile they can easily be harmed, and more so drop their tails causing stress. And they also DO need a 'heater' all year round, as the temperatures they require are between 24-26 degrees, which can be reached with a heatmat on a stat stuck to one whole side of the viv, or a ceramic on a dimmer


Have to disagree they can be tame and not jumpy depends on their age and how often they have been handled my friends got a cresty for her 7 year old and hes awesome not jumpy at all. You will also need a heat mat with leos.

Can i add to the list . . .
Long Tailed Lizards needs a min of 15g tank
Green Anoles about 10g tank needed


----------



## tracey_H_ (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a ten yr old and she loves our beardie,and handles her very well,and shes a big beardie to!! they have a wonderfull connection.Cant speak for any other reptiles as we only have a beardie.I would suggest getting an older beardie as the younger ones are obviously more skittish.Theres loads of older beardies with set ups looking for loving homes!! we wouldnt be without ours!


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

I would say beardie as the beardie would be awake when the 10 year old is awake.


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

I would say beardy. Even though they do require alot of space, they are worth it. They are not nocturnal, so they are awake during the day. They can be more friendly aswell. Also they wont drop their tails like a gecko would


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Im amazed nobody has considered a Rankins Dragon. As hardy as a Beardy, looks like a Beardy, as small as a Leopard Gecko. They are basically a smaller version of a Bearded Dragon. This would be an ideal choice of first reptile for a child as young as yours (imho).


----------



## Badass-Weasel (Aug 11, 2011)

Bearded Dragon would be what i would choose

They make great starter Lizards and they are quite hardy :2thumb:


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Rankins Dragon 
Rankins Dragon 
Rankins Dragon 
Rankins Dragon 
Rankins Dragon 
Rankins Dragon 
Rankins Dragon 
Rankins Dragon

It's just a smaller version of a Beardy!!


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

Whatever you get, I hope you're prepared to look after it yourself as she may become bored once she realises that they need to be looked after and not just simply fed and watered. Spot cleaning, full clean every month, helping with problem shedding, monitoring of heat requirements, UV bulb replacement (if required) as well as a multitude of other stuff.

Plus theyre addictive as hell, I started with one leo, now have 11 leos plus 2 cresties and a snake.


----------



## My_SnAkE_rUlEs (Aug 30, 2008)

hey, i would say leopard gecko. ive not got these, but my friend got a few in 2Foot cages, and there great, whereas bearded dragons are great starter lizards, but due to needing a bigger cage it can cause problems. my beardie is in a 5x2x2 foot vivarium, and they probley need 4x2x2 foot vivarium minimum as adults. where as i belive leopard geckos can live in a 2 foot vivarium forever... (correct me if im wrong) here a picture of my beardies cage, just so you know what you could be getting into if you choose a beardie (its the bottom one) my beardie setup is also a basic setup, hes got his heat bulb a 4 foot UVB tube, a cave to bask on and go under if he wants to, a log to hide under and crawl on and his greens food bowl. he does have a water bowl type thing, but after reading a few care sheets it says he get water from the greens, so we dont have it in all the time. but we do put it in every few days, but we never see him drink from it.


----------



## Ruffun (Apr 22, 2010)

You may consider a Blue tongued skink. They're extremely hardy animals and can easily withstand handling by a child  Plus they are very friendly.

If you're interested check out Blue Tongue Skinks - Welcome to BlueTongueSkinks.NET ! and go to the care sheet


----------



## cornsnakeuk (Jul 14, 2011)

i would say a beardie or leopard gecko, they would be perfect for a young kid, and for snakes would also say cornsnake or royal python 2 nice freindly snakes.

what ever you get her im sure she will be happy


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

My daughter got her first lizard when she was 8. She was ready to handle the responsibility and she got a leopard gecko. We went to specialized breeder and he walked her through the process and quizzed her to make sure she knew what she was getting herself into - such as feeding her/him, hot end cool end temp etc, handling etc...

Leopard geckos come in a wide range of morphs (colours) and they are really stunning animals, we have been keeping leopard geckos for about 7 years and we haven't looked back.

Gemma


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

snakes are easier to look after, but lizards are more fun. also i find lizards are less likely to bite.


----------



## Bensreptiles1 (May 26, 2011)

i would say bearded dragon but if the size of the viv is a issuie then a leo would be best


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

emmilllyyy said:


> not the best mix a crestie and a ten year old!


my 8 year old has had hers for about 2 years and no probs,

also bds dont get that big most of it is tail, a 4ft viv will be fine for probably most of its life, plus they can run around the house like little pups (if you want it to have more exercise) unlike geckos due to them being naturally skittish.

my vote would be a beardie or a rankin(its the same as a beardie just smaller)

if your daughter wants a rep to get out once a day,have fun with, be able to see it during the day, wants it to sit on her lap or maybe even take it for a walk then defo a bd.

bd's are much more hardier reps
are not are prone to ill health like leos
beardies are just playful in a simular way to a pup if shown the attention
leos are nocturnal so getting them out during the day just to play just stresses them out.
many more reasons but at the end of the day its your choice
: victory:


----------



## toolrthebest (Jan 16, 2011)

*Gecko*

A leo will be easier to look after for a 10 year old I would say I agree with Emily


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

I think for what it will cost for setup, might be better off with a leopard gecko. I do however think with your help a crested gecko isn't too much to handle, I have an 11 year old sister who isn't heavy-handed and is ok to handle most of what I keep.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

in two years she'll be thinking about boys... a lizard just won't do...:whistling2:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

berry1 said:


> Have to disagree they can be tame and not jumpy depends on their age and how often they have been handled my friends got a cresty for her 7 year old and hes awesome not jumpy at all. You will also need a heat mat with leos.
> 
> Can i add to the list . . .
> Long Tailed Lizards needs a min of 15g tank
> Green Anoles about 10g tank needed


I was warned off anoles for my daughter by 2 pet shops. They are display lizards really as they are very quick, jumpy and delicate. Anyhting really small at adult size will be quite skittish and I don't think this is a good mix with a 10 year old that will want to hold her new pet (as I would!)


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I think a horned dragon would be fantastic for a little 10 year old, they are hugely under-rated lizards.

There heating requirements are no where near anything of most other Lizards, they can handle pretty well too but do stress out easily if handled too much.

Most common gecko species could also be suitible options.
I used to have a set of swifts at that age too, remarkible little things.

I even think a water dragon is easier than a bearded dragon but that is just my opinion.

It depends on what he likes, maybey take him to a pet shop have a look at the selection of animals and if something takes his fancy, research the animal and see if he can accomdate and provide the care it needs.: victory:


----------



## jamielemon (Aug 25, 2011)

I would say beardie as their such a great first reptile so easy to handle not hard to keep as long as the basics are oki gotta be everyones first reptile


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I think a horned dragon


FRILLED DRAGON....most friendliest lizards i ever met: victory:


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

they are selling them at the worst shop in the world. PAH


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

lovemysnakes said:


> they are selling them at the worst shop in the world. PAH


what frillies....where??


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

new malden, greater london. its shocking how they keep some of their reptiles though the frilled looked ok when i was last in there. i dont go in there at all through choice. my little sister really wanted to go see the rabbits. 
i hate that place and the staff, whenever they see me they are wary i might kick off. im in writing with HO though lol.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

ch4dg said:


> FRILLED DRAGON....most friendliest lizards i ever met: victory:


 
NO NO I disagree, although frillies are adorible:flrt: I will always have a place for horned dragons in my heart.:no1:


----------



## TomMattin (Sep 24, 2011)

Not a bearded dragon, ive got one and had the little bud for bout 2 months nearly and before i go to school, i gotta feed him (lights turn on at 5 in summer) and then as soon as i get home i spend bout 1-1:30hours cleaning up poo, feeding, cleaning bowls, then i play with him and let him explore and grow ALOT bigger, as i said ive had him for 2 months and has doubled in length, from 17cm to now 32cm. A leopard gecko would be more ideal for a child that age, they poo in one spot so its easier to clean, less maintance and less space needed. I need to upgrade my LX36 viv to a VX48 soon, thats gonna cost me another £77. 
Im 14 and i love this guy/gal, hes my little buddy


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I am going to throw Yemens chameleon into the mix. These are hardy little things and so funny to watch


----------

